# Hideahorse



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Pretty cool. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGhATl5nsTs

https://www.google.com/search?q=hid...TKeXHsQT6zoDoCg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I like these. Compact, light and you can pull the legs up a bit to level out the horses. I can carry 2 in one hand.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I like these. Compact, light and you can pull the legs up a bit to level out the horses. I can carry 2 in one hand.





Yeah,but can you make it in your shop ? :no:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

fjn said:


> Pretty cool. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGhATl5nsTs
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hid...TKeXHsQT6zoDoCg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643


I have a set of those in the truck and I love them, don't take up much room, really light and a good height.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess it depends on what you do with them. I have a pair of the lightweight folding metal ones like Leo's, and a heavier pair of folding metal, plus a few pair of folding plastic, plus a variety of wooden ones. Heavy duty ones that are not much more than knee high that you could park a care on, very lightweight (all 1X4) ones that are 36" high or so. If they're going to be hauled once and set up for a while, the purpose built wooden ones are OK. Overall I'd say my favorite folding is folding plastic, since they have a bottom shelf built in. 

Wooden ones just tend to be heavy for what they are - that can be a plus or a minus, usually a minus.

Pretty cool folding design, though:thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I like these. Compact, light and you can pull the legs up a bit to level out the horses. I can carry 2 in one hand.


Cut the  out of myself on them more than once. I tend to ding things up ajd not pay attention to where I'm walking.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they been making those handi horses for a long time:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Deckhead said:


> Cut the  out of myself on them more than once. I tend to ding things up ajd not pay attention to where I'm walking.


Must have bought the economy ones. The ones I get don't have really sharp edges. Plus if they did I'd grind it down with a file before I took them anywhere. Might take 5 minutes each.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have only owned those metal fold up ones. I have a piece of 5/4 screwed into the tops of all of them.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I use the Dewalt ones, pretty good for light duty.

heavy duty gets home made out of 2x6's


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

I usually just keep two of the two step drywaller style ladders in the truck that way I have ladders or horses.
Like these
http://www.google.ca/search?q=two+s...rona.ca%2Fen%2F2-ft-sawhorse-54515044;660;660


----------

